# A new one on a diet in preparation!!



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi

I am 32 years old and have been ttc for +/- 2 years. DH is 31 and wonderful and supportive. Have had irregular cycles since coming of the pill just over 2 years ago. Varies from 28 - 48 days so v. difficult and stressful trying to predict ovulation, have gained weight over the last couple of years. Was also dx with IBS and Hashimotos thyroiditis ( under active thyroid) a couple of years ago.

My GP thinks PCOS or similar and bloods were taken ( only estrogen) which were normal but I went back to him last week when I thought I was pg ( even tho BFN) as my last AF was 4 Jan and got AF last wed, he has eventually ref me to a fertility specialist - thought he might have done more boods or invest, but think he now wants to wash his hands of me!!!

Anyway, I am trying desperately to lose weight , doing a low GI and WW combo - need to lose about 4 stone to be happy and am petrified that the Dr will turn me away cos I am a fat mare!!!

Does anyone know if there are any weight restrictions for clomid in Manchester??

I have been reading this website over the past few days and its been great - never met such a great bunch of supportive women - love it and congrats to you all for listening to others whinge when you have probs of your own.

Anyway, will carry on with the weight loss and await the ref appointment - anyone know what to expect at this stage?

Another thing to worry me is..
I am a cardiac nurse who now works as a product speciaist in medical sales and we sell a lot of products for the angiography market - one of the other things we sell is HSG procedure packs so I am DREADING  if I need one as I cover all the hospitals in the North west england and my customers will certainly see me in a new light!!!!! TaLk about embarassing!!!!!

Well, thanks for listening and if there is anyone from Manchester who could fill me in on the dreaded BMI restrictions I would be grateful.

Byee for now
Andee
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Welcome to FF.  I dont know the answers to your specific questions but wanted to say hello and wish you lots of luck.  I'm sure some of the girls on here can answer your questions - try the clomid thread perhaps.  Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi andee and welcome to ff

Well good luck with everything - have u been referred to the specialist yet? Or are u waiting on an appointment? I remember my HSG - it was painful for about 1 min then it was all fine!

Take care

Kate


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Tracy and Kate

Thanks so much for the welcome and reply.  

In answer to your question, my GP has referred me to the fertility clinic and I am awaiting the appointment so I really have no idea what to expect from here on in.  Having said that, I am certain there is something wrong as we have been ttc for a really long time and been trying really really hard.  Have bought OPK and will try to use them this month but as my cycle is so variable, I have no idea when to use them and you only get 7 in a pack!! 

I will also try the cm option as someone explained that to me, I guess that might help me know if I am ovulating or not - the Dr seems unsure whether I am or not.

Cheers again and good luck with everything

Andee
xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi andee

Well i have used OPK's for the first time this month and after 3 days it was positive so have been busy doing   so will see if that helps atall!!

Well we went and saw the specialist in nov 2005 and on the first appointment all they did was ask a few questions about family history, how long been ttc, periods etc - then she referred us for the usual tests - blood tests, scan and a HSG for me. Hubby was asked to do a private and more indepth SA but it would cost £100+ so we havnt done this yet.

Hope this helps - good luck

Kate xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Andee,just wanted to come say "hi" to you. 
Sorry i haven't got any advise but good luck and take care.Mel***

Sending you


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Andee

We're having our tx through Manchester and I do have news on weight restrictions.  Before I tell you, please bare in mind we are completely new to this and the information I have is relevant to our Consultant (Dr Pease) but I dont know if it'll be the same for them all!

We're waiting for IVF+ICSI and at our appt last week Dr Pease told me the maximum weight I could be for my height (5'5") was 85kg's (which is a BMI of 30) which left me needing to lose about 4kg's which was quite a relief cos I thought they'd have said a lot more!!  Obviously the more I lose the more pleased they'll be but once I'm 85kg's or less there's no problem!  

I hope this helps but if not, why don't you give the nurses at Manchester a quick bell and they will tell you what the maximum BMI is I should think.

TTFN, Good Luck   

Amanda x


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

HI Kate 
Fantanstic news about   OPK!!!  Good luck with the BMS, I really really hope all works out well, positive vibes and good karma being sent your way!!!

Thanks Mel for the welcome, it does mean a lot when people take time out just to say hi!!

Hi Amanda 
Great to speak to someone having tx in manchester, it sounds like you are well underway and at least you dont really have much weight to lose - you lucky sod!! 
I started my diet last week, my BMI is about 34 or so , depending on what height I can get away with.  I can lose weight quite quick if I put my mind to it but with a thyroid problem, it does make it more difficult.
At least I am ahead of the game and this should spur me on.
How long did you wait for your initial referral?  I have tried to private route as they do pay for fertility investigations but not IVF - however, you need to have the policy for more than 24 mths - BUMMER 
if I am still in the position in October ( hope not!), then I can use my med insurance.

Good luck with everything anyway

Thanks again
Andee
xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Andee

We only waited 8 weeks for our initial referral it was super-quick!! 

Good luck with your diet, you'll be fine, just plug away at it steadily.. Trouble with speedy dieting is you put it back on quick too and trouble is once you've lost it you'll have to keep it off for quite a while!  I am lucky with diet but that's partly cos I lost 2+ stone last year to get married and now I just need to finish the job off!!  So I do know how hard it is to shift weight and trouble is when you're in this position anyway you're stressed which makes it even harder to do!!

TTFN

Amanda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi andee - thanks for the positive vibes - although me and hubby are working opposite shifts now but still we can try!!

We were told that it may take up to 4 months to see a specialist but an appointment came through really quick and saw the specialist within 2 months so we were quite pleased with that.

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hiya

I know dieting can be a bit of a false economy so I am trying to do it properly this time - been on many a fad diet in my time!

Good luck with the IVF/ICSI, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Its all so time consuming isnt it? if only you could have your own dedicated specialist who would do everything in double quick time and there was no waiting! 
I suppose the saving grace is that you can keep trying in the meantime and who knows what can happen. A girl I work with was told that she did not Ov and her hubby had abnormal . While they were waiting to start Clomid they got 
So you dont know whats round the corner , thats what keeps me going anyway


Take care
Andee
xxxxx


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Kate

Brill that you saw the specialist so quick!  I hope mine is as fast, I am sooooo impatient!!!!!!

I know sometimes it is so difficult to make time for BMS, esp when you are both working - nightmare!  Stiiiill it will all be worthwhile in the end...

best of luck to you both xx  

Andee xxxx


----------



## joanne1972 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Andee
Welcome to fertility friends!!
Good luck with your weight loss-I know what you mean about half hearted dieting as i have been at it for years!!!! I too have to lose weight-nice to be told!!!I go to weight watchers and get weighed on wednesdays so I had better get eating salad!Are you going to a class or doing it yourself? I just cant do it myself and have to be told off if I have been bad!! 
Good luck anyways 
joanne x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Andee and welcome to FF 

Loads of luck to you.....i hope you don't have to wait too long for your referral, the waiting is enough to drive you nuts 

We do have a 'Belly Buddies' board if you would like some support through weightloss.....if you follow the link you can request access to this board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47281.10.html

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Lizzy

Thanks for that , I have requested acess to the belly buddies now - sounds perfect, dont really have time for classes but desperately need support!  
Cheers for info  xxxxx

Hi Joanne
Weight loss eh!  I have been on diets ( I use the term loosely), most of my adult life.  having underactive thyroid doesnt help tho.  Too embarrassed to go to classes but also dont have time to be honest.  My job is quite demanding and busy.  Anyway, for the first time in my life I am sticking to it and do feel better, I have quite a bit to lose but not letting that put me off.  Would be mortified if my DH found out what I weigh so thats enuff motivation for me to lose weight now!! 

Anyway - best of luck with your weight loss too, are you on belly buddies too?

 

cheers again laydees!

Andee
xxxxx


----------



## joanne1972 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Andee
I have just requested access to belly buddies too so hopefully!! 
I know what you mean about DH and not wanting them to know how heavy you are-I made him turn his back when I went to see consultant and was weighed!!!! Mortified!!! 
Take care Joanne xxxx


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Joanne

Your post made me laugh!  I know EXACTLY how you feel....so stupid  .  Like they dont already luv us the way we are ( or like my DH thinks I only weigh 8 stone!!   )

Anyway - best of luck with everything! What diet are you doing?  Are you doing classes?
I am doing a kind of GI WW combo and not going to classes but trying to use this website as motivation!

All the best and take care 
Andee
xxxx


----------



## joanne1972 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Andee
Well Im doing wieght watchers and have been to fat club!! tonight. I lost 2lb this week and 2lbs last week so its going well so far-early days!! 
I am stepping up my exercise too from well none really to swimming 2 or 3times a week and spinning once a week and also going for a walk every lunchtime! very motivated!!  
Think my hubby thinks I am about 8 and a half stone-1 leg maybe!! I had to laugh though about that comment  
Good luck with your combo and let me know how you get on
Joanne xx
I dont really understand the belly busting thing-I know I may be bit thick but is it a different site? I used the link and requested a pass but am not sure what happens next?


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

HI Joanne

Been working away for a couple of days and not managed to get online.
Big congrats on the weight loss!!! 
I was quite good on my diet this week....but just had a cream egg!!!  Well, it is nearly easter  

Well, Monday is another day!

I know what you mean about belly busters , I think you go onto main menu and then click on belly buddies and then there is an introduction thread where you can say hi.  there is also a weigh in but I can only see the one from January.  Not too sure, will maybe post something on the intro thread and chat to the girls there.

Anway - well done on your weight loss.  How do you stay motivated?  ..and excercise too.
I am so crap at excercise, was getting up at 6 and walking ( quickly ) about a mile and a half each morning but stopped it about 2 weeks ago cos I was sooo tired and stressed out by the whole fertility thing.

Take good care

love 
Andee
xxxx


----------

